# 7 years later



## habc (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi I was on here before along time ago, I had a very nasty divorce and it went on and on and nothing really came of it since we were broke. I paid lawyers almost 20 thousand for nothing. the judge saw no assets and the just the child support 250wk for 3 kids. Well then i had a stroke and had to go on disability. My 9 yr old moved in with me and we have been living for 3 years. Well his mother took him for the day and it has become a week. He says hes happy right now but im devastated, I feel he has moved on . He has his sisters and they are close to his age but I feel bad any advice?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

You have custody rights. Everyone does. Use them.


----------

